# I love Compliments. :)



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I went to the park with Ozzy today because I'm going to go to Petsmart and Lowe's later to get some stuff and I want to take Ozzy with me and I don't want him to be a spaz when we go out. 

When we were there, first two little girls came out and they played fetch with him for a while, then their two brothers came out with their dad. When Ozzy brought the ball to me (he took turns who he brought the ball to), I would make him do commands via hand signal (habit), and their dad asked me how old I was and I told him I was 17. Then he asked if I trained Ozzy myself and I said yes, then asked how old Ozzy is, then I told him almost 7 months. He told me that he was very impressed with Ozzy, especially with all the kids running around (there ended up being six kids total, plus me and the dad), and one of the kids was riding around on one of those little quad things you buy at Wal-Mart and Ozzy was still focused on me. 

The kids were just having fun with a dog that knew some commands, but it's nice to be complimented every now and then.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

good job! you are noticed for all your hard work, congrat`s


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

i love it when stuff like that happens. I go to petsmart with frag and the trainers always ask where I got frag trained at. I'm like-I did it myself and they never seem to believe me.  haha, congrats on the compliment though.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

that's awesome! i love when older people compliment me on Skylar's training too, haha (i'm 19)


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

We went to Lowe's and people are finally starting to recognize him as a Pom! WHOOT! Except for the one lady that insisted he was FAR too big (but he is oversized) because hers is a mere 2 lbs. I just shrugged and ignored her. But everyone was still wowed at how well behaved he was. He just lied on the floor and chilled.  And someone even asked me if he was on OB training! That was my moment of glory for the day. LOL

At Petsmart, the trainer there complimented him and said he was very well behaved and well socialized and said he'd be a valuable addition to the class. I was thinking, "If he's well trained and well socialized, why put him in classes?" But I just went along because I quickly learned that if you go along with what people are saying, they leave you alone faster. Haha. And she liked Ozzy, so that constitutes niceness from me!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Congrats to you and Ozzy!!

People always surprised when I am outside training Molly & Tanner. I was walking Tanner by the elementary school and they had just got out. All the kids wanted to pet him, so I put him in a sit and people were just surprised by that.lol. All the parents were complimenting him on how well behaved he was and how gentle he was. Some of the teachers were out there too and complimented him. Its nice to be appreciated once in a while for training your dog so well.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> We went to Lowe's and people are finally starting to recognize him as a Pom! WHOOT! Except for the one lady that insisted he was FAR too big (but he is oversized) because hers is a mere 2 lbs. I just shrugged and ignored her. But everyone was still wowed at how well behaved he was. He just lied on the floor and chilled.  And someone even asked me if he was on OB training! That was my moment of glory for the day. LOL
> 
> At Petsmart, the trainer there complimented him and said he was very well behaved and well socialized and said he'd be a valuable addition to the class. I was thinking, "If he's well trained and well socialized, why put him in classes?" But I just went along because I quickly learned that if you go along with what people are saying, they leave you alone faster. Haha. And she liked Ozzy, so that constitutes niceness from me!


Isn't it great when people ask questions like that? I used to love it (because Frag actually deserved it) but lately, I'm getting questions like "Is he in training to be a working dog?" Or "Is he a service dog?" and I have no idea why... he's barking at dogs and pulling on the leash half the time... does he LOOK like a service dog to you? Haha, I just thank them and move on, because what you said is true. The faster you agree, the faster they leave! :wild:


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Congrats! You are doing wonderful with Ozzy! I on the other hand, took my Wolfie, who has passed his intermediate obedience class, to the vet yesterday, and he was so excited that he was barking and jumping around. When the vet tech came back out she handed me a business card that said Tame Your Beast on it. LOL!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

You've done a great job with Ozzy!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Love compliments. Whenever I come back from my walk my wife asks: "How many compliments today?" Usually at least one.


----------

